# Romeo's new collar!



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

I thought of sharing a little about Romeo kitties. For the ones who do not know, yep, I live with a kitty. He belongs to my 11 years old brother. i love the fact that my brother takes good care of him and is his best buddy. it was my brother who found him 2 years ago, then asked us to help find his owners. Nothing was found and kitty has been bro's best friend ever since. However, Romeo kitties are under my main care now - the family is away.

Crystal and Romeo are very good friends. Crystal showers him with kisses. Snowy does not mind him. In rare days, Snowy will play with him. But when Romeo zoomes out of the house, to the enclosed/fenced garden, Snowy takes the responsibility of chasing to stop him. Snowy runs after him, then when reaching him, he blocks his way to continue. Sometimes, Romeo stops on his own right after he realises that snowy is after and is so close to him, other times snowy blocks his way to continue and give him an act similar to herding..other times, romeo still insists to go,. So when snowy fails at it, Snowy grabs the tail .. By then, i am also close to them and get romeo..snowy is very helpful in this. I can not do it on my own because romeo is faster when does the crazy zoom. i swear, i did not teach snowy to do that. But he goes after him and always helps me to stop him (although the garden is fenced, Romeo CaN climb the tree and escape. Last thing i would need to happen when I am left responsible to take care of him while the family is away), so i am so thankful to snowy.

Romeo misses his best human friend. A couple weeks ago, he got sick. I took him to the vet. He is all good now, but one of the things that I was told is that the kitty is stressed and misses my brother. We switched his food to one that is made specially for stressed cats to keep them calm. He is all good now. But u can still tell that he misses bro with his different acts, but doing muuuch better than how he was like a couple weeks ago. I have to admit that i am not a big kitty person, but i have to also admit that i cant stand seeing an unhappy kitty. So i make sure to involve romeo with my time with the malts often. Also, i might not be Crazy in love with romeo, but i love him still (not as crazy as i love my malts, but he is still loved).

From the first period of him being found dumped (around two years ago) he had only one plain collar that my family got for him when we lost hope of finding someone to claim him. Few days ago, I got him a new bling..








The fish shaped thing on the collar is a tiny ID tag. The collar also has a little bell (u cant see it in this picture but it is there in the front side of romeo). This is helpful so when i open the door, i can hear him sneak closely to me from behind..which means i can catch him before he tries to zoom out when he wishes to lol

I am happy with the collar on romeo and even happier with snowy and crystal who are giving me a paw to help me taking care of romeo - crystal with her love and kisses and snowy with his "herding romeo" act when needed
they might look too cute to be serious









But they can get into business and help me out.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice collar! Okay we want a video of all that action. I can just visualize it being one of your better ones!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

oh poor Romeo, he looks so sweet. I love my cats and my dogs...Cats are so honest in their opinions of you...they will love you in their own way and not for treats...just because...I had one who would give me a Kitty Kiss, on demand...I still miss him...RIP GeeWhilliquors!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute! Now, Romeo is stylin'! Your brother will be excited to see that!


----------

